# Getting over phone phobia!



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know what's come over me. I've just been so fed up with being afraid of talking on the phone! You need to make phone calls for so many things & I hate making other people do it for me. Why should we be afraid of someone's VOICE on the other line? It's ridiculous. Anyways... I have made more phone calls between today & yesterday than I have in months! Yesterday I called my doctor about something (at first I dialed 3 times & hung up each time before anyone answered) and today I've called about TWELVE day care's asking about job openings! Of course, I was saying the same basic script when calling the day cares...but still, it's a HUGE step for me. I really hope this encourages other SAers with phone phobias. Just do it and don't care what you sound like! Most of the people are usually friendly enough. Only a few of the day care people I talked to were kinda cranky or snobby sounding...but I didn't care! I just thought "I don't need to ever speak to them again in my entire life!" 
I feel so empowered! :teeth


----------



## april84058 (Nov 14, 2010)

im really happy for you!! when i was younger i had the same problem so i understand how you feel. congratulations! i hope you do well


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome job :clap keep it up and it will go away!! i used to have a really bad phone phobia when i was younger but not so much anymore i still would prefer not to talk to strangers on the phone but i can do it without getting too worried. I've pretty much overcome it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

That's really good to hear


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

AMEN SISTER!

This is pretty much what happened to me. I got sick of having a parent/sibling call for me or talk for me. I just make sure I speak loudly enough, and clearly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well done .


----------

